# GPS suggestions?????



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I know this thread's been listed before, but it looks to be a little different from other usages

First of all, I WANT the bells and whistles. 

I want 100% accuracy down to the logging roads, side roads, federal back roads etc etc etc.

I am going to use this for:

-Snowmobiling, on trail and in the powder, i want to know the roads that i am on and if i jump off the trail into the woods and go off trail i want to know how to get back to the road i was on and how to get to the road that is approximately 1.7 miles north "over that way"(in other words very accurate)

-Hunting, I want to park my truck, grab my gun, and try hunting 2 miles into the thick UP woods and be able to find a ridge again. Are there topo features on these things?

-Fishing, heck why not, topos for the lake giving depth, but not the built in type, portable?

Anyways, you guys and gals can probably see where I'm going with this. I don't care if I have to download maps and stuff. But I'd like to have THE BEST accuracy for the UP. The most detail, and the most reliable and able to withstand cold conditions and water proof design that snowmobiling demands.

Did I mention that i'd like to be able to drop it on the ground and it'll still work:sad: Just cuz I know I"ll do it at some point or another.........

Thanks for any and all feedback.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Anybody got recommendations on what could work, has worked or what not to buy?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Try a Lowrance Hunt. And buy the topo maps.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

My newest handheld which I use for everything you mentioned, is a Garmin 76C. With the maps you will not be happier. This thing is easy to see and when using your computer with it you can put more things in it's memory than you could carry in paper form. It gives you barometric pressure, altitude, rate of ascent or descent, where you're at and where you've been, how long it will take you to get back and what time it will be. If you want bell's and whistles and are willling to pay to play, this is the one!:yikes:


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks - both of them will give me a starting point.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd look at the Garmin eTrex Vista. I've had one for over about 3 years and it was great. The reason I went with that is it's small and can be easily put in a pocket or around your neck. Nothing against the Lowrance or Magellans as I believe they are good GPS, they're just much bigger. 

I just sold my Vista on eBay and upgraded to the new eTrex Legend CX as it's color and has removeable memory. I didn't need all the bells and whistles so I didn't get the Vista version. GPS's come with a base map but that is basically major roads. You won't see the terrain features you see in all the photos of their product, those are from the software which you will need if you want that detail. That'll cost you at least $80 more.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Let me help confuse you.
Take a look at this. There is so much information you will wish you never looked.

http://gpsinformation.net/


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I've had some snowmobiling friends that have the Etrex, and it looked pretty descent. Oct - you aren't kidding. Plenty o' stuff in that site.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

There is a lot of info on that site...here's a link to what/when you decide to get a GPS. I've gotten both mine here and best prices I've found:

www.brokenlegdave.com


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

M1Garand said:


> There is a lot of info on that site...here's a link to what/when you decide to get a GPS. I've gotten both mine here and best prices I've found:
> 
> www.brokenlegdave.com


I have ordered several items from dave and never been let down. Very good service.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Don't buy a garmin. I bought a garmin and their service dept. sucks. :rant:


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I saw your problems TD. I've been leaning towards the Garmins but you hate seeing bad reports on something you're looking at too. Have you gotten anything resolved from theM?

Cap - I hear the screen on the 76/276/376 is very nice....but how's portability when you carry it into the woods? Would it fit well on a snowmobile mount?

Any temperature difficulties with the screens in cold temps?

Ok....and very important too now that I'm getting more serious. How are the maps in detail, and how easy is it to get what maps/areas you want downloaded into them?

Anybody have the magellan 600xl to cross comparison between?


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

You're right on Dave's. Reasonable and anything you need. Nice


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

No!, no resolution. Garmin is still telling me to purchase and additional chip at $214 to improve my gps so I can see a screen that is accurate at less then 5 miles. 

Well let me see. walk to your deer blind, motor to your favorite fishing hole or walk cross country to a lake. Do you think a 5 mile screen will get you there. GARMIN THINKS SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. They don't tell you that in their advertising however the 178 is that way. I wish I knew how to post the emails they are sending me. Then everyone would know their customer service dept. sucks and they have no pride in their product. I would love for Garmin to be reading THIS!. Poor service and questionable advertising and vocal consumers cost buisnesses money. While I can't really hurt Garmin hopefully you can learn from my bad experience.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

tdejong302 said:


> No!, no resolution. Garmin is still telling me to purchase and additional chip at $214 to improve my gps so I can see a screen that is accurate at less then 5 miles.
> 
> Well let me see. walk to your deer blind, motor to your favorite fishing hole or walk cross country to a lake. Do you think a 5 mile screen will get you there. GARMIN THINKS SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. They don't tell you that in their advertising however the 178 is that way. I wish I knew how to post the emails they are sending me. Then everyone would know their customer service dept. sucks and they have no pride in their product. I would love for Garmin to be reading THIS!. Poor service and questionable advertising and vocal consumers cost buisnesses money. While I can't really hurt Garmin hopefully you can learn from my bad experience.


Sorry to hear about your experience...that's unfortunate. Isn't the 178 a GPS Sounder for a boat though? My experience has been just the opposite and the eTrex is great. I've had one for the last 3 years and my dad also has had an eTrex for 2+ years. Both no problems and we can zoom to an 20 ft overhead view.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Gilbey said:


> Any temperature difficulties with the screens in cold temps?
> 
> Ok....and very important too now that I'm getting more serious. How are the maps in detail, and how easy is it to get what maps/areas you want downloaded into them?


No temp difficulties with the eTrex. Last deer season, I went into a ceder swamp in the dark to find a new spot I wanted to try and had to keep brushing the snow off it. No problems at all. 

The base map is not very detailed. You will have to get the software regardless of whether you decide on the Magellen, Garmin, or Lowrance, etc. The software adds in contour lines, many firetrails, swamps, lakes, etc. The new GPS' interface with the USB port and with the Garmin software, which includes all of the US, you look at it on your computer and it's divided up into sections. You highlight what you want and hit the download button and it sends it to the unit. You can also send waypoints, routes or tracks. You can also send from the unit to the software and see where you've been looks like on the map. If you lived closer to me (I live and work in Ionia Co) I'd say come on over and you can look at mine. 



Jason Adam said:


> I have ordered several items from dave and never been let down. Very good service.


Amen to that!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

M1 -

How easy is it to choose the right software. In looking at Dave's site, I would probably opt for that topo package, fishing hotspots map just for fun, but would that be enough to get the accuracy that I'm looking for?

Basically, I would want any/all road information that is out there. 

Any more software versions that you recommend.

tde- why has garmin rebuked just "giving" you a chip that does what it is supposed to? Why wasn';t the chip just installed before it even went for sale?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I too use a etrex thats why I was so dismayed at the poor reception of the marine unit. The garmin 178 is a marine unit and when I compare to my economical etrex the etrex wins hands down. Thats why I'm so disgusted with Garmin and the 178. What good is unit used at 5 mile scale. My etrex is accurate to ft. not miles.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Seems weird but with your etrex comments almost strengthen that that is the type of unit I"m looking for.

Regarding your marine unit, any way to return it? That's what I would do. Is that particular one a WAAS compatible?


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Gilbey said:


> M1 -
> 
> How easy is it to choose the right software. In looking at Dave's site, I would probably opt for that topo package, fishing hotspots map just for fun, but would that be enough to get the accuracy that I'm looking for?
> 
> ...


You have to have the software compatible to your brand. So you can't buy a Lowrance program for a Garmin GPS or vice versa. I have Garmins Mapsource Topo. I fired it up and took a quick digital of it to show you the detail from the software:








[/IMG]

Without the software, all the basemap will show you is the main road that's red (M-21) and the triangle indicating your position. The contour lines, river, other roads aren't there until it's downloaded.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have a friend that has a Lowrance iFinder H2O 










and he uses his mostly for hiking . It's base map is similar to my LMS-332c's base map ( min. range .03Mi.)- the screen has a bit more resolution than the $99 eTrex's do , and many more flexible "creature comforts".
I can't stress this enough:
*"YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR"*
I recently got a Humminbird Sonar/GPS unit on our boat too - I do not like it as well as the Lowrance , it's not as powerful or feature rich.
How basic do you want?
That's the question you really need to answer. Almost any of them will get you "in the ballpark" , but you need to find out what you want - and that question gets anwered by downloading the manuals for the units you're the most interested in....and doing some reading FIRST!
If you'd like to see how an iFinder unit works , download this iFinder H2O emulator :
:coolgleam
http://www.lowrance.com/Software/PCSoftware/Install/iFINDERH2O/iFINDERH2O_demo.exe
There are also some MapCreate sample maps located here:
http://www.lowrance.com/Software/PCSoftware/demomaps.asp

The Manual ~ http://www.lowrance.com/Manuals/Files/ifinderH2O_0148-461_05-21-04.pdf
Lowrance is about the only company that offers software to "sample" the products without actually putting hands on one ... I downloaded the emulator for the LMS-332c before I decided what to get , and I'm glad I did.
I wish other manufacturers would follow Lowrances' lead & make emulators for thier stuff too.
There's a little advice , and Oh - one other thing...*DON'T DROP IT!!*
They make cases to carry things - don't set yourself up for a dissapointment!


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help everybody. I think I'm going to run up to Gander Mt. today and try a few of them out.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Good luck, let us know what you decide.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

I ended going with the Garmin 60 with the color screen.

Following reasons:

external antenna for hopefully some added signal in the thick cover and snowmobiling at a high rate of speed.

color screen, pretty nice I have to say, and large for the actual size of the unit

WAAS - accuracy

Bought it yesterday with Garmin topo maps. I love it. Took it off-roading already in new terrritory and it got me through, similar to what I do snowmobiling.

So, report may be edited down the road on what I find. PM me with any additional questions if you're looking.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Gilbey-<external antenna for hopefully some added signal in the thick cover and snowmobiling at a high rate of speed.

color screen, pretty nice I have to say, and large for the actual size of the unit

WAAS - accuracy>






The Lowrance has that too.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

> "...Lowrance has that too."


Most have WAAS nowadays!
Unless you have a fix on a LandSAT the WAAS doesn't help you though.
I hope you like your new unit.
:evilsmile
ENJOY!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hopefully you won't have to purchase a $125 chip like I did for your unit to operate accurately. Seems Garmin is selling these chips cheaper then their website advertises. I wonder why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:sad:


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

tdejong302 said:


> Hopefully you won't have to purchase a $125 chip like I did for your unit to operate accurately. Seems Garmin is selling these chips cheaper then their website advertises. I wonder why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sad:


I was and am still worried about this. It's actually why I took the backroads/logging roads home from Marquette Mi down to the Escanaba area. If it's got the logging roads in here, shows me accurately on the map along the hwy without losing me, it's a good beginning put it that way.

tde-did you end up swallowing the cost of the chip and just doing it, or are you sstill talking with Garmin?


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes I bought the chip. I put it in yesterday. It does make the gps alot more accurate. After installing the gps unit on my boat I couldn't see cutting everything out to go with a differnt brand. I'm happy with my handheld etrex, I expected the same performance out of the fishfinder/chartplotter without paying additional monies for a chip. However garmin didn't design the 178 that way. They mislead me with their advertising. Saying the unit was accurate to 20ft. As I am sure others have found out the same thing. Learn from experience. 

I use my etrex alot in Hiawatha National Forest. If you land based unit is anywhere close to being as accurate as my etrex you will be in good hands.


----------

